# conditional



## Mats Norberg

Hello guys!

I'm trying to learn how to use the conditional. I'm be glad if some looked at these sentences and tell me if something's wrong.

En voisi suositella sellaista.
En antaisi periksi, jos olisin sinut.
En ostaisi niin halpaa autoa, jos minulla olisin paljon rahaa.
En voisi ikinä heittäytyä sellaista seikkailua.
En olisi osannut tehdä sitä parempaa itse.
En olisi ikinä oppinut puhumaan suomea ilman sinua.

Mats


----------



## Gavril

The conditional verb form is appropriate in all of your examples, except maybe the first.

In the first sentence, it might be more appropriate to say _voi_ -- there are certain nuances to the contrast between _voi / voisi _that don't necessarily correspond to English _can_ vs. _could_, or the equivalent Swedish contrast.


----------



## Mats Norberg

Gavril said:


> In the first sentence, it might be more appropriate to say _voi_ -- there are certain nuances to the contrast between _voi / voisi _that don't necessarily correspond to English _can_ vs. _could_, or the equivalent Swedish contrast.



I Think it may be a slight difference in meaning between voi and voisi in this context.

"En voi suositella" may mean that I can't recommend this out of personal lack of knowledge and experience.
"En voisi suositella" on the other hand could mean "I wouldn't recommend that, because it's  way too immoral or reckless to do"

But it's just my guesses. I think we have to wait for one of the natives to give their oppinion.

Mats


----------



## Spongiformi

En voisi suositella sellaista.
En antaisi periksi, jos olisin sinut sinä.
En ostaisi niin halpaa autoa, jos minulla olisin olisi paljon rahaa.
En voisi ikinä heittäytyä sellaista seikkailua sellaiseen seikkailuun.
En olisi osannut tehdä sitä parempaa itse.
En olisi ikinä oppinut puhumaan suomea ilman sinua.

"En olisi osannut tehdä sitä parempaa itse" <- This refers directly to an object that was made (crafted), like in the sense: "En olisi osannut tehdä sitä tuolia parempaa tuolia itse." (I couldn't have made a chair better than that chair myself.)
Alternatively:
"En olisi osannut tehdä sitä paremmin itse" <- This refers more broadly to anything, action or an object. (I couldn't have made/done it/that better myself.)

"En voisi suositella sellaista" / "En voi suositella sellaista" <- In my opinion, theoretically the difference is mainly in the politeness of the expression, with "voi" being stronger. Not much different from English or Swedish, I'd say. But then again, Finland isn't a super polite society in the first place, so perhaps few would say "En voisi suositella". If you add a condition, it of course works better: "En voisi suositella sellaista, vaikka palokunta olisi valmiiksi paikalla." If you want to add some condescending attitude, a conditional naturally serves the purpose, the situation otherwise permitting.


----------



## Mats Norberg

Kiitos!

It was interesting info regarding the difference between parempaa and paremmin!


----------



## jonquiliser

I wonder about the first segment – do you mean that you _wouldn't_ recommend something? Because in that case I think a more natural translation would be _En suosittelisi sellaista_. On the other hand, say you're negotiating with your boss, who wants you (a doctor, say) to recommend some very dangerous operation to your patients. Then you might say _En voisi suositella sellaista_. I.e., it's not a situation at hand but a hypothetical situation, so you say you couldn't (if you were faced with the situation).

And in the second instance, I suspect the clause "jos olisin sinä" is rather uncommon. You could also phrase it as "Sinuna en antaisi..." (I.e., in your place)


----------

